# Taurus PT 1911 ordered



## Big222Dog (Dec 21, 2009)

Well I ordered a new Taurus PT 1911 SS yesterday. Sad to say by the time I get a serial number, get FAC clearence it could be July/Aug before I can take ownership on it. That's the way it is here.

My family will be vsiting family in the USA this summer so I want to get:
1. Some new grips for it. Anyone got any ideas?? I have looked a VS or VZ grip which are impressive.
2. A holster for shooting at the range; any recommendations.

_*Anyone got any recommendations of what grips or holster to get, range shooting??*_


----------



## KY SHOOTER (Apr 18, 2009)

*Taurus Grips*

Not sure why some hasn't replied to this yet but......... here is a link to a grip dealer who designs them to fit the Taurus 1911 which is slightly wider front to back than the others. 
RAASCO Grips - Custom 1911 Grips in Hardwood, Micarta and Dymondwood for Colt Kimber Taurus Springfield Armory Smith and Wesson Wilson Hope this helps.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If you want some fancy grips try this gal. :smt033

http://www.esmeralda.cc/


----------



## KY SHOOTER (Apr 18, 2009)

Your not kiddin Baldy those are nice GRIPS


----------



## hogger129 (May 4, 2010)

Big222Dog said:


> Well I ordered a new Taurus PT 1911 SS yesterday. Sad to say by the time I get a serial number, get FAC clearence it could be July/Aug before I can take ownership on it. That's the way it is here.
> 
> My family will be vsiting family in the USA this summer so I want to get:
> 1. Some new grips for it. Anyone got any ideas?? I have looked a VS or VZ grip which are impressive.
> ...


I'd get some Pachmayr grips. I shot one of the range's Taurus PT1911s and the grips chapped my hands. Cool guns, just didn't like the grips.


----------



## Big222Dog (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks guys. I ended up ordering a set of grips from VZ grips
1911 Pistol Grips

Haven't seen them yet they are at my father in laws in the States waiting on my wife picking them up.

Any of you guys any ideas on a good holster for this gun???? I am looking at a Blackhawk Serpa. I will use it at the range and competition. We can't carry pistols over here.


----------



## bmbroker (Mar 7, 2010)

*How satisfied are you with the PT 1911?*

Just wondering if you are happy with the 1911? Any issues with it? I bought a blued one several months ago and liked it so well I bought a stainless w/rail and gave the blued one to my son. The older one has had just under 500 rounds through it and the stainless a little over 100. No issues with either gun.


----------



## Jason248 (Aug 18, 2010)

how to you like it?? I just bought one today actually and cant wait to go shoot it tomorrow!


----------



## Big222Dog (Dec 21, 2009)

Sorry it has taken me some time to get back to answer if I like the Taurus PT1911 and have had problems. Yes I love the gun and no problems as yet. I choose to put VZ Grips Double Diamond Black Desert Sand G10 Grips on it with their fancy fixing screws. This really sexes up the pistol. The grips were $65 and the screws about $19. I didn't even need to zero it as it was spot on at 10 metres. I think I did post my thought on the gun last week somewhere but maybe not here.

I recommend this gun not just for the money but for its shooting ability and feel.

Hope this helps


----------

